# Weird bump...



## kakoratcheese (Feb 20, 2013)

My fantail gold fish hasn't been acting like his energetic self lately and this morning I noticed a bump on one side right behind his back fins...that side doesn't seem to be a maneuverable as the other side. He's sitting at the bottom of the tank and not doing much at all. Any idea what's wrong with him?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

pics would be a great advantage for someone who may recognise the symptom, a description of a bump is not very helpful, may take a while to get a good pic


----------



## kakoratcheese (Feb 20, 2013)

The pictures I got are not very good and that's not his biggest issue at the moment


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kakoratcheese (Feb 20, 2013)

He's got fin rot and he doesn't look like he's gonna make it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Melafix may help or similar


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

He died this morning.  bye bye mustachio, coolest gold fish ever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

r.i.p no more suffering


----------

